
Li-Fi Probably Won’t Be the New Wi-Fi for Most People - l33tbro
http://techcrunch.com/2015/11/29/li-fi-probably-wont-be-the-new-wi-fi-for-most-people/
======
creshal
Li-Fi might not need line of sight, some experiments were thrown around
showing a 70 Mbps transmission rate with light reflected off walls and other
surfaces.

Which, obviously, is a large step back from the 224 Gbps claims for direct
line of sight communications, but could still be interesting to e.g. replace
ZigBee in IoT devices.

